

The iPhones of Fall - wyclif
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/09/the-iphones-of-fall/279620/

======
pedalpete
For the most part, I've been really happy that HN hasn't been overloaded with
iPhone article after article, but I also think it is a sign that the last few
releases really haven't been that interesting. iOS7 got a ton of coverage and
rightly so!

This article comments that the iPhone move from technology to fashion is a bad
thing, but I'm not so sure it is. There is no technology 'missing' from any of
the premium handsets these days, and we can only compete on mega-pixels,
processors, etc. for so long.

Technology as fashion is a progression, as is the split between 'feature
phones' and 'smart phones'. I compare it to a pen, where many companies put
out details about how well it writes, while others create fashion pieces that
you want to have. Pens all right good-enough, so you can't keep competing on
that.

Furthermore, fashion drives price, I suspect often more than technological
advancement does.

